# Gravely 27 ton log splitter



## Slackerjpt (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all, I am in the market for a log splitter as I am tired of renting it, and having to schedule my splitting time. So after doing my research, I found myself leaning towards the Ariens 27 ton splitter. I called the only legitimate (not box to store) near by. I was leaning towards a place where I could go for service and get it immediately if needed. the salesman was trying to get me to purchase the gravely over the ariens, suggesting that the gravely was higher end model. He wanted $1699 plus tax out the door. The gravely comes standard with the cradle and work table. 
I decided to call ariens and they told me that ariens/gravely are identical. The difference being the ariens does not come with the table. I also have a TSC nearby as well as a lowes, so I do have other options.

So, has anyone out there used a gravely, have a gravely, have an opinion on the matter?
I'm also waiting on a price on a used for rental iron and oak splitter 
Thanks all for your input.

Mike


----------



## 740jsmayle (Sep 4, 2013)

I've never used either log splitter but
I'm into the old Gravely walk behind mowers . Same company today.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 4, 2013)

Gravely, Ariens, mtd, Are all the same. Just different options standard. Iron & oak better Quality.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 4, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Gravely, Ariens, mtd, Are all the same. Just different options standard. Iron & oak better Quality.



Gravely and Ariens yes, Mtd is not the same. Ran an Ariens a little, not my style of splitter but worked well.

Made in Wisconsin to boot...


----------



## Festus (Sep 4, 2013)

Heck, my future son in law works at Ariens, I think on the Gravely lawn mower line, and I never even realized they made log splitters. I just bought a new 22 ton North Star splitter last year, but I sure know where my next lawn mower is coming from. I know as far as mowers go, the Gravely's are better than the Ariens.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 4, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Gravely and Ariens yes, Mtd is not the same. Ran an Ariens a little, not my style of splitter but worked well.
> 
> Made in Wisconsin to boot...



Steve you are right. Maybe its troy built. I know there are 3 that are the same.


----------



## Festus (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's just Gravely, and Ariens. Mtd, Troybilt, Yardman, and Cub Cadet are together. I might not have that completely right.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 4, 2013)

I can understand wanting a little higher end machine. I used to have a big commercial Bliss splitter, and I've used a 38 ton Huskee, a couple weeks ago I bought a 22 ton Huskee. It will do anything the 38 ton did. My old Bliss took 40HP to run, and I could never keep up with it now. I'm happy I saved the money and got the 22. Maybe you should try and find a 22 to use for a few hours, you might save a pocket full of cash. The Huskee was/is on sale now for $999 and a free log tray, Joe.


----------



## trailride (Sep 5, 2013)

*Areins for me.*

I own an Ariens 27 ton its amazing! this thing will go through anything, while sipping fuel.
I would highly recommend.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 5, 2013)

my two cents . stay away from mtd! have a 27ton ,blew out the cylinder,tried to get a seal kit for it,they dont even know what cylinder they used.
pain in the a_ _ to deal with!

i wood go with the tsc/speeco ,unless u can afford the iron&oak?
good luck!


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 5, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Gravely, Ariens, mtd, Are all the same. Just different options standard. Iron & oak better Quality.



Wrong! Ariens & Gravely are identical, made by Ariens in Wisconsin. The Gravely unit comes with the log cradles and table, otherwise they are the same.

The Ariens 27 ton usually sells for $1,599. $1,699 for the Gravely probably covers the table & cradle cost.

I have the 27 ton Ariens and am very pleased with the layout and construction. Compared to my buddy's Troy Built (MTD), the Ariens is a much more "robust" unit. I've had it a year, and I have no complaints what so ever. I did look into an iron & Oak, but couldn't afford the unit I wanted. 

Search here for Ariens splitters...there are a few other owners who are better at reviewing than I. And search Youtube for Gravely and Ariens splitters.... a few good vids there...

Regards / Mike


----------



## jlromine76 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Gravely*

I just bought a Gravely 34 ton last year and have been very impressed with the machine. I was in the same boat you are and rented an Iron and Oak 27 ton unit 3 or 4 times before I made the leap to purchasing my own. I seriously looked at the Iron and Oak brand and the rental units were always very stout and well built machines. The only issues I had with them were how big and heavy they were (never questioned why though since they were a commercial splitter), and once in a while some bark and splinters would get jammed under the wedge just right to bind it up and I would have to stop what I was doing to remedy the problem. I was going to purchase the 27 ton Gravely but the dealership was out of them currently and I had money in my pocket burning a hole so I made a deal on the 34 ton. Its probably more than I need but so far there is only 1 piece of wood I had that it couldn't split. That was a 24" piece of Ash crotch that had about 3 or 4 branches twisted and growing through it. I sheared off the outside then went right through the middle and it hung up to the point I had to knock the wood off with my maul. I tossed that one in the fire pit pile and went on my way splitting hedge, oak and hickory that day. I have probably only sent 4-5 cords through the Gravely but love it so far. I know there are a lot of other machines out there but I have a dealer .6 miles down the road from me so that weighed heavily on my decision. I do like this unit for how light it is and it is very narrow so I can get it into my wood shed to process in there instead of having to be out in a wide open area. The Subaru engine is quiet and my only complaint on that is when splitting vertical is the exhaust is a little close to my face. Nothing I couldn't fix down the road however. It seems to run all day on a full tank of gas but I never keep it filled up so the problems from the ethanol are hopefully kept to a minimum. I also shut off the fuel and let it run out each time before I put it away. Thing fires up each time on the first pull.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 5, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Gravely and Ariens yes, Mtd is not the same. Ran an Ariens a little, not my style of splitter but worked well.
> 
> Made in Wisconsin to boot...



We were selling Timberwolf and GNE 2 way splitters when Ariens and Gravely launched their splitter line a couple years ago. We are now stocking only the Ariens and Gravely units. With the Subaru engines and the build quality of the machine they are the best value on the market today. No warranty issues on any machines we have retailed so far!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 5, 2013)

Festus said:


> Heck, my future son in law works at Ariens, I think on the Gravely lawn mower line, and I never even realized they made log splitters. I just bought a new 22 ton North Star splitter last year, but I sure know where my next lawn mower is coming from. I know as far as mowers go, the Gravely's are better than the Ariens.



The only difference between the two machines are the engines and the paint. Ariens residential mowers use the Kohler engines and the Gravely uses mostly Kawasaki.


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Gravely, Ariens, mtd, Are all the same. Just different options standard. Iron & oak better Quality.



Would love an I and O!!!


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

Festus said:


> Heck, my future son in law works at Ariens, I think on the Gravely lawn mower line, and I never even realized they made log splitters. I just bought a new 22 ton North Star splitter last year, but I sure know where my next lawn mower is coming from. I know as far as mowers go, the Gravely's are better than the Ariens.


 
Maybe you can ask him about the Gravely splitter?


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

rarefish383 said:


> I can understand wanting a little higher end machine. I used to have a big commercial Bliss splitter, and I've used a 38 ton Huskee, a couple weeks ago I bought a 22 ton Huskee. It will do anything the 38 ton did. My old Bliss took 40HP to run, and I could never keep up with it now. I'm happy I saved the money and got the 22. Maybe you should try and find a 22 to use for a few hours, you might save a pocket full of cash. The Huskee was/is on sale now for $999 and a free log tray, Joe.



Still thinking about going that route fish. I could also sell about 12 cords of wood and cover the cost of the new splitter. I have nothing but wood, just not the time to get it out, split, stacked, seasoned and delivered.


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

trailride said:


> I own an Ariens 27 ton its amazing! this thing will go through anything, while sipping fuel.
> I would highly recommend.



Do you wish that you were able to use a 4 way wedge? None available for ariens/gravely.


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> my two cents . stay away from mtd! have a 27ton ,blew out the cylinder,tried to get a seal kit for it,they dont even know what cylinder they used.
> pain in the a_ _ to deal with!
> 
> i wood go with the tsc/speeco ,unless u can afford the iron&oak?
> good luck!



I could afford the I AND O if they offered financing. The gravely dealer had 48 months interest free. What I can't afford is my wife gutting me when she sees how much I spent on a splitter.


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> Wrong! Ariens & Gravely are identical, made by Ariens in Wisconsin. The Gravely unit comes with the log cradles and table, otherwise they are the same.
> 
> The Ariens 27 ton usually sells for $1,599. $1,699 for the Gravely probably covers the table & cradle cost.
> 
> ...



I saw the vids. Looks like a solid machine, and I like the idea of the work table. I just wish they had a 4 way wedge as I have some big stuff to split and it would speed things up. 

Be Well,
Mike


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

jlromine76 said:


> I just bought a Gravely 34 ton last year and have been very impressed with the machine. I was in the same boat you are and rented an Iron and Oak 27 ton unit 3 or 4 times before I made the leap to purchasing my own. I seriously looked at the Iron and Oak brand and the rental units were always very stout and well built machines. The only issues I had with them were how big and heavy they were (never questioned why though since they were a commercial splitter), and once in a while some bark and splinters would get jammed under the wedge just right to bind it up and I would have to stop what I was doing to remedy the problem. I was going to purchase the 27 ton Gravely but the dealership was out of them currently and I had money in my pocket burning a hole so I made a deal on the 34 ton. Its probably more than I need but so far there is only 1 piece of wood I had that it couldn't split. That was a 24" piece of Ash crotch that had about 3 or 4 branches twisted and growing through it. I sheared off the outside then went right through the middle and it hung up to the point I had to knock the wood off with my maul. I tossed that one in the fire pit pile and went on my way splitting hedge, oak and hickory that day. I have probably only sent 4-5 cords through the Gravely but love it so far. I know there are a lot of other machines out there but I have a dealer .6 miles down the road from me so that weighed heavily on my decision. I do like this unit for how light it is and it is very narrow so I can get it into my wood shed to process in there instead of having to be out in a wide open area. The Subaru engine is quiet and my only complaint on that is when splitting vertical is the exhaust is a little close to my face. Nothing I couldn't fix down the road however. It seems to run all day on a full tank of gas but I never keep it filled up so the problems from the ethanol are hopefully kept to a minimum. I also shut off the fuel and let it run out each time before I put it away. Thing fires up each time on the first pull.



Glad to hear that you are enjoying your gravely! Do you find the table to be a help, or a hindrance? I also feel that the dealer only being 10 minutes away is a big plus, and I also like giving business to local shops.


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> We were selling Timberwolf and GNE 2 way splitters when Ariens and Gravely launched their splitter line a couple years ago. We are now stocking only the Ariens and Gravely units. With the Subaru engines and the build quality of the machine they are the best value on the market today. No warranty issues on any machines we have retailed so far!



That's great to hear! I find that I research this stuff to death. Like beating a dead horse. Do you find any difference between the ariens and gravely? Anyone making after market wedges that you know about?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 5, 2013)

Slackerjpt said:


> That's great to hear! I find that I research this stuff to death. Like beating a dead horse. Do you find any difference between the ariens and gravely? Anyone making after market wedges that you know about?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Quality wise they are both bulletproof-Just that the Ariens is short the work table. With the design of the wedge profile and the fact that the wedge is on the cylinder and not fixed to the beam-I don't know of any 4 way wedges available.


----------



## Woodpulp (Sep 5, 2013)

I looked at just about everything on the market two years ago and ended up buying an Ariens 27 ton splitter from my local hardware store. Love everything about it design and build wise except that it's not a full beam type of splitter. Love the Subaru engine. Runs perfect and is easy on fuel. I bought the optional log cradle and work table. Ordered the table through Home Depot since they had a better price than my local dealer. I find the table very useful for those pieces that need an extra split or two, and, it protects the oil filter, which would otherwise be exposed to an errant split hitting it. It was one of the few splitters set up so you could work easily from either side, or have two guys working it at the same time, at least in the price range I was looking at. 

Now, having said all that, I was at the my local dealer last weekend and they had the same unit out front for sale. Of course I had to take a look to see what changed and couldn't believe the beam and foot (piece the log get's pinned against) is now formed out of sheet steel, albeit heavy gauge. My unit is a solid beam and the foot is a welded on 2" thick hunk of steel. No comparison to the new unit I was looking at last week. I have to say, I would NOT buy that model today. I did not talk with anyone at the dealer to see if this was a new model priced lower, and maybe they are still selling the unit I have. All I can say, is make sure you see the Ariens or Gravely in person to check all the features. I'm still in shock how they cheapened it up from a few years ago.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 5, 2013)

Slackerjpt said:


> Would love an I and O!!!



Look at the splitters from Brave, They're made by I&O. 
I bought a well used 34 ton model a few years ago and love it, well built with quality parts and pretty much indestructible. 
I picked mine up off of CL for around $800. 
When I bought it, I didn't have the money for a new unit so I thought I'd buy a used one, use it for a couple of years and sell enough wood to buy a new one. This splitter has impressed me so much, I lost all interest in replacing it.
I don't know if the Brave line is a regional thing or if they sell nationally. You don't see a lot about them on the forum. They're made in Streator Illinois and I'm located in Missouri. A lot of the dealers around me sell them.


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 5, 2013)

Woodpulp said:


> I looked at just about everything on the market two years ago and ended up buying an Ariens 27 ton splitter from my local hardware store. Love everything about it design and build wise except that it's not a full beam type of splitter. Love the Subaru engine. Runs perfect and is easy on fuel. I bought the optional log cradle and work table. Ordered the table through Home Depot since they had a better price than my local dealer. I find the table very useful for those pieces that need an extra split or two, and, it protects the oil filter, which would otherwise be exposed to an errant split hitting it. It was one of the few splitters set up so you could work easily from either side, or have two guys working it at the same time, at least in the price range I was looking at.
> 
> Now, having said all that, I was at the my local dealer last weekend and they had the same unit out front for sale. Of course I had to take a look to see what changed and couldn't believe the beam and foot (piece the log get's pinned against) is now formed out of sheet steel, albeit heavy gauge. My unit is a solid beam and the foot is a welded on 2" thick hunk of steel. No comparison to the new unit I was looking at last week. I have to say, I would NOT buy that model today. I did not talk with anyone at the dealer to see if this was a new model priced lower, and maybe they are still selling the unit I have. All I can say, is make sure you see the Ariens or Gravely in person to check all the features. I'm still in shock how they cheapened it up from a few years ago.



I think the setup you describe is on the new 22 ton Ariens units. I believe (I could be wrong) that the 22 ton is a new offering, and my local Home Depot had them selling at $999. The 27 & 35 ton units are still made with the 2" thick hunk of steel. They weren't available a year ago...


----------



## stepup (Sep 5, 2013)

Slackerjpt said:


> I could afford the I AND O if they offered financing. The gravely dealer had 48 months interest free. What I can't afford is my wife gutting me when she sees how much I spent on a splitter.




I know I am the new guy and I will probably get attacked pretty hard core but if you are having to depend on financing to buy a splitter you would probably be better off to buy a Fiskars X27 and put some money in savings. I am wanting a super split so bad I can taste it but I can't bring myself to spend the money out of savings. If I were going to have to finance it there is no freaking way I would buy one. I would split some wood by hand and sell it you can pay cash for the splitter you want. Even though it's interest free I wouldn't want to put my neck on the line when your not getting paid interest at the bank for your money. I did not mean this in any form of condescending way and I hope you will not take it that way.


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 5, 2013)

stepup said:


> I know I am the new guy and I will probably get attacked pretty hard core but if you are having to depend on financing to buy a splitter you would probably be better off to buy a Fiskars X27 and put some money in savings. I am wanting a super split so bad I can taste it but I can't bring myself to spend the money out of savings. If I were going to have to finance it there is no freaking way I would buy one. I would split some wood by hand and sell it you can pay cash for the splitter you want. Even though it's interest free I wouldn't want to put my neck on the line when your not getting paid interest at the bank for your money. I did not mean this in any form of condescending way and I hope you will not take it that way.



Hey step up. No offense taken and glad to have a good discussion on all topics. I don't have to rely on financing, and could buy it right now if I chose. He reason I like the financing is because its like free money. I can get into a new splitter or about$ 35 per month, interest free , while keeping my money liquid for other things, or 2 percent interest that its getting now. I like using the dealers money especially when it doesn't cost me anything to stretch it out over 4 years. Is this right, I don't know, but it fits my needs.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 5, 2013)

stepup said:


> I know I am the new guy and I will probably get attacked pretty hard core but if you are having to depend on financing to buy a splitter you would probably be better off to buy a Fiskars X27 and put some money in savings. I am wanting a super split so bad I can taste it but I can't bring myself to spend the money out of savings. If I were going to have to finance it there is no freaking way I would buy one. I would split some wood by hand and sell it you can pay cash for the splitter you want. Even though it's interest free I wouldn't want to put my neck on the line when your not getting paid interest at the bank for your money. I did not mean this in any form of condescending way and I hope you will not take it that way.



Welcome to the site New Guy. I just bought a 22 ton Huskee partly because they had 6 months 0%. I have an older I beam splitter that needs a lot of work. I was looking at, at least $500, so I said what the heck, free finance, go for it. If you have time and wood, financing may not be a bad thing. Although I agree, I don't like financing something unless I have too, Joe.


----------



## Woodpulp (Sep 6, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> I think the setup you describe is on the new 22 ton Ariens units. I believe (I could be wrong) that the 22 ton is a new offering, and my local Home Depot had them selling at $999. The 27 & 35 ton units are still made with the 2" thick hunk of steel. They weren't available a year ago...



You may be right - hope so. I thought I was looking at the 27-ton unit but now I'm not sure. Gonna' have to take another look next time I stop at the dealer. If so, sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## jlromine76 (Sep 6, 2013)

Slackerjpt said:


> Glad to hear that you are enjoying your gravely! Do you find the table to be a help, or a hindrance? I also feel that the dealer only being 10 minutes away is a big plus, and I also like giving business to local shops.



The work table is in a good spot and really does help out when splitting alone. I am not sure how it does it but it does manage to hold the other half of the round with all the vibration and such pretty much most of the time. If I am lucky enough to get someone to help me the table is nice for that person to keep the round close for the next split without having to reach to far. I think they built a really good overall machine just don't let the small size fool you. I know the more metal usually means more sturdy but so far no issues and I like being able to move it around by myself in the grass or in and out of the garage to hook it up to the truck.


----------



## Woodpulp (Sep 7, 2013)

Woodpulp said:


> You may be right - hope so. I thought I was looking at the 27-ton unit but now I'm not sure. Gonna' have to take another look next time I stop at the dealer. If so, sorry for the false alarm.



Well, stopped at the hardware store/dealer this morning. They had both the 22 and 27-ton Ariens models there. BOTH had boxed steel beams and footers. Major cheap out on how they're making them now. Maybe the 34-ton model still has the solid i-beam and foot. Maybe the OP can find a leftover with the better steel. Again, I would not have bought it the way it's made now. I was close to buying the Northerntool 30-ton with the Honda GX engine. I think it goes on sale every fall for a hundred or two off. The only thing I didn't like about that unit, which is a full beam model, is no hydraulic oil filter, just a screen. And, when I call NT to see if I could add a filter, they said it would void the warranty. WTF?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 7, 2013)

Formed ain't necessarily bad. You can make a lot of strength with less weight with a good design. (I'm biased, it's what I do for a living.) I'll have to go look at the Ariens/Gravely units before I have an opinion on their design, though.

I personally think filters on a simple system are overrated as well. It's a closed system, so unless you're introducing dirt to it yourself, any contaminants in there are most likely coming from a pump on it's way out anyhow. My splitter (albiet with a vane pump, which is a bit different), has been running for over 30 years with no filter, and no oil changes either. Hyd oil still clear after all these years. More complex systems, or anything with quick connect couplers (a great way to introduce dirt to a system), would be a different story.


----------



## mikey517 (Sep 7, 2013)

Woodpulp said:


> Well, stopped at the hardware store/dealer this morning. They had both the 22 and 27-ton Ariens models there. BOTH had boxed steel beams and footers. Major cheap out on how they're making them now. Maybe the 34-ton model still has the solid i-beam and foot. Maybe the OP can find a leftover with the better steel. Again, I would not have bought it the way it's made now. I was close to buying the Northerntool 30-ton with the Honda GX engine. I think it goes on sale every fall for a hundred or two off. The only thing I didn't like about that unit, which is a full beam model, is no hydraulic oil filter, just a screen. And, when I call NT to see if I could add a filter, they said it would void the warranty. WTF?



Wow...I am surprised. Must be some leftovers at my HD. My unit had a hunk of 2" solid steel welded to the beam.. Heavy as heck, but solid as could be!

****Wait a minute.....Wait a minute!! I missed this the first time!! Did you say its a boxed steel frame instead of a solid steel I-beam?? That *IS* a major cheap job if the 27 & 35 tons are still drawing the same price as last year! 

*UNLES*S.... those are the big box versions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tld400 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the newer 27 ton ariens with the boxed in steel and its strong as heck. I've put some big nasty twisted cherry crotches on it and nothing bent or twisted. Plus I no some good fab guys that build strong stuff with welding thick plate steel together. Ariens make good stuff so I can't see them changing a design to make machine not as good as a older one.


----------



## Woodpulp (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Formed ain't necessarily bad. You can make a lot of strength with less weight with a good design. (I'm biased, it's what I do for a living.) I'll have to go look at the Ariens/Gravely units before I have an opinion on their design, though.
> 
> I personally think filters on a simple system are overrated as well. It's a closed system, so unless you're introducing dirt to it yourself, any contaminants in there are most likely coming from a pump on it's way out anyhow. My splitter (albiet with a vane pump, which is a bit different), has been running for over 30 years with no filter, and no oil changes either. Hyd oil still clear after all these years. More complex systems, or anything with quick connect couplers (a great way to introduce dirt to a system), would be a different story.



Yeah, I agree no filter isn't the end of the world, and it wasn't what kept me from buying the NT splitter, but it did factor in a bit. The Ariens was local, full of oil and ready to go while I would have had to order and wait for the NT one, then put it together, and buy oil for it locally. Convenience won out, ha! But, I was going to add a filter to the NT one if I bought it just for peace of mind.


----------

